# Sig P239 or Kahr PM9?



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

After waiting in line for 8 weeks for a Kahr PM9, black, with nite sights I started looking around. What is a comparable sized weapon in 9mm? Well I couldn't find one. Kahr has the market on that. I was looking for a smaller handgun for summer carry. 

So getting the Signess I started looking into a nice CCW Sig. I found the P239 SAS Gen 2 to my liking - just a tad smaller than the 229 and custom machined for CC. I found one at Top Gun Supply in stock in 40 S&W (my favorite) and the rest is history. 

:smt023It will be here later this week. Photo's and range report to follow.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase!

I look forward to the range report and pictures. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The only downside to a Sig is....wait..never mind...It's all good:smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

As the owner of a SAS Gen 2 (P229), I will tell you you're gonna love it! Got mine from Top Gun Supply also. Good prices and really fast shipping. I think mine was out the next day.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Given all I keep reading about the Kahr's, and what I know about Sigs... I think you had two choices from both extremes of the reliability spectrum, and you made the correct decision. Enjoy your 239.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase..This is on my wish list.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jimmy said:


> This is on my wish list.


Which means Jimmy is going to buy it tomorrow! :anim_lol:


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a new PM9 I got 1 month ago. Have about 400 rounds through it. Love the gun


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

The Kahr gods are frowning down upon you.:mrgreen: Its too bad to hear, as babs said, that Kahrs are looked at as being unreliable. I have a P9 with about 600 rounds down the hatch and had one FTF in the first 30 rounds when the gun was really tight, but not a hiccup since. They DO have the market on the size thing. its too bad that you hear about them when someone pics up a bad apple. And too bad Kahr cant do something about that apple before it makes it out. But, I do carry may Kahr in complete confidence, and a very sweet and accurate pistol for its size!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> The Kahr gods are frowning down upon you.:mrgreen:


As long as they don't send lightning bolts I can live with it :smt082

I'd probably be carrying a Kahr right now if they did not get swamped with the orders. I was going to settle for the PM9093N waited 8 weeks for a no go on that one - Then I went with the Kahr I really wanted PM9094N waited 12 weeks and a no go. I have a less patience after waiting almost 9 months for my LWRC M6A2 rifle. Man do I know how to pick them.

Nothing against the Kahr - Maybe after I save up my money again and they are available I can add one to my collection :smt023

Thanks everyone - it shipped today!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

*Rebate from Sig*

Oh yea I almost forgot. I asked [email protected] Gun Supply about a military discount. He said they did not have one but Sig does.

http://sigsauer.com/MilitaryFedGov/IndividualOfficers.aspx



> At SIG SAUER®, we will always be indebted to you for your service to our country. As a small token of our appreciation, we are offering a special rebate program on new SIG SAUER® pistols and rifles. This offer is available to Federal Law Enforcement Agents, Federal Flight Deck Officers (FFDO)**, all active duty Military personnel including Coast Guard, retired military with a retired military ID, and active reservist Military personnel including the National Guard. (Recently discharged Military personnel may purchase a firearm up to 90 days after date of separation*)
> 
> Offer applies to the firearms listed below. Firearm must be purchased between January 1, 2009 and December 31, 2009 (does not apply to previous purchases). SIG has the right to modify, or discontinue the program at any time. All requests for rebates must be postmarked by December 31, 2009 to be assured reimbursement. Offer void where prohibited. U.S. Residents Only. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Applies to purchases made from authorized dealers only. Factory direct purchases do not qualify. Allow 8-10 weeks after processing for delivery of rebate check.
> 
> ...


That takes care of the State Sales Tax for me.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Salty, congratulations on your purchase of one fine firearm. Do consider buying a 357sig barrel for it. It's an amazing round. Don't forget to check with TG Supply for used mags. I bought 4 "used" 357sig police mags for my P239 that had never been out of the plastic sleeves. $25ea.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks benzuncle - the magazines are next on my list

I've never shot the .357Sig but was considering the 9mm drop in barrel due to the price of ammo.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

*Gun porn*










L - P229 DAK
R- P239 SAS Gen2

Both 40 S&W

The P239 feels great. I like the smooth lines and it will be a first for DA/SA. That first trigger pull is going to be tough but after that it is sweet.

I will try to get it to the range this weekend. :mrgreen:


----------



## MAGNUS (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats on the new gun. I ordered mine on April 26 and am still waiting!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

MAGNUS said:


> Congrats on the new gun. I ordered mine on April 26 and am still waiting!


If you are getting the P239 SAS Gen 2 Top Gun Supply has the same one shown in stock

Got it in 2 days. :smt023


----------



## MAGNUS (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info will check it out..


----------

